# A Great Shrimp Food



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I made the discovery that all my shrimp [Cherry, Crystal Red and Zebra] all love Northfin Veggie. They grab a little granular ball and roll it around in their feet and nibble on it. They don't think too highly of most of the expensive shrimp foods. Between that and a speck of crushed flake along with a blanched snow pea they are breeding very well.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I will keep this in mind when I get my shrimp in January!


----------

